# Opinion - Which Silverado



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

So, I'm looking to move from my 2014 Regular Cab 1/2 ton into a 3/4 ton. I only plow one private road and a couple of driveways. I need extra room and extra towing capacity. What I have found is the 3/4 extra cabs seem to hold their value so I'm having a hard time finding something in budget.

I found a Certified 2013 WT 2500 extended cab 2 hours away. With a straight Fisher SD blade I'm looking at around 32,700. Truck only has 33k but has no options, manual everything, no heated mirrors, real basic WT. Only thing it has is plow prep and tow package.

Right up the road I found a 2012 LT 2500 extended cab with a new 8'6'' Fisher Extreme V plow. About the only option this truck doesn't have is remote start. Truck has 91 K miles and the price is 29,000. Truck is in very nice shape and the dealer is a long-time local shop with a good reputation (it's owner's truck).

So I'm thinking the 2012 w/ V is a better value but my current Chevy truck is my 1st Chevy. Do Silverados nickle and dime you to death with 100k +

I'd love you hear some GM owners opinion on which way to go. 

By the way.. anyone in NE want to add a short half ton to the fleet?
http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5408022418.html


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

Are there any new 2015's left around your area? in pa I ended up getting 7k or so back in rebates since 2016 are out. then you could transfer your plow over or see what the dealer is offering with the trade. Its so hard to find a good used 3/4 ton -up that does not cost the same price as new unless it has 200k miles and 3 wheels!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

How do you feel about options, are they something that you want?

I like the low miles of the 2013'.......but not many options compared to the 2012'.
My truck is loaded because I'm in it everyday for work.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I would look for a leftover 2015, I looked forever for a decent used pickup, I thought using a new truck to get beat up working was silly...but so is spending 25 grand for a truck with 100,000 miles...so I got a 2015


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

How long will you own the truck? 10 years or more......new leftover might be a good idea to check out.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I also went shopping for a used Chevy this summer, but I quickly learned that I didn't want to pay 80% of a new truck price for a 2013 with 60k miles on it already. I ended up buying a new 2015 and got it for about 10,000 below sticker.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Just found a local 2015 leftover 2500 ext cab WT with 8'6'' Stainless V for 42K, told the guy to go buy a better pencil sharpener or a truck they can put my 8' HD on. We shall see. 29K for a truck half way to the grave is crazy.


----------



## GreenThumbPgh (Dec 10, 2015)

if you could get that truck for 40k or less with the plow I think thats woud be a good deal.. or find out how much they say the plow is worth tell them u dont want it and put ur old one on then you should get the truck for 34-35k


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

id buy new thats just me i got the wt truck model mine has power windows locks mirrors cruise i had the plow already i had a costco discount


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup, for that coin...buy new! Options are personal choice but I would at very least have plow prep, heated mirrors are a must to plow, and power windows are nice to have to clear the snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To answer the OP's original wear item question:

The front ends of a 100K Chevy will need to be done shortly if not already done. IFS with a plow takes a beating. EX: Idler, Pitman, Tierods and Tierod ends, centerlink, ball joints, front shocks, front wheel bearings.... that type of stuff takes a beating from hanging weight. I would still rather replace a couple of those parts every year rather that drive a lumber wagon with solid front axle every day. 

As for the rest of the truck, of course your typical things wear, but in all of my Chevys and GMCs I have never had anything that would steer me from a 100K truck for the right price. I am not sure that 29K is the right price, but that is for you to decide. Thumbs Up

If you do buy a 100K truck I would recommend you take it in for an alignment shortly after purchase so you don't eat tires due to a simple cheap part being worn.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, it's only money so I went with what I really wanted 
2015 RAM Quad Cab 2500 SLT with 8'6'' Fisher Extreme V. 25K miles. Picking her up in 2 hours.


----------



## deadman (Feb 8, 2016)

3/4 tons have better front end parts than your 1/2 ton.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

deadman;2118047 said:


> 3/4 tons have better front end parts than your 1/2 ton.


----------



## deadman (Feb 8, 2016)

hbrady;2099995 said:


> So, I'm looking to move from my 2014 Regular Cab 1/2 ton into a 3/4 ton. I only plow one private road and a couple of driveways. I need extra room and extra towing capacity. What I have found is the 3/4 extra cabs seem to hold their value so I'm having a hard time finding something in budget.
> 
> By the way.. anyone in NE want to add a short half ton to the fleet?
> http://maine.craigslist.org/cto/5408022418.html


The original poster had a 1/2 ton, so I just thought I'd state that about the 3/4 tons! xysport


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

hbrady;2102956 said:


> Well, it's only money so I went with what I really wanted
> 2015 RAM Quad Cab 2500 SLT with 8'6'' Fisher Extreme V. 25K miles. Picking her up in 2 hours.


Yeah, he was looking at 3/4 tons and bought one already...


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

hbrady said:


> So, I'm looking to move from my 2014 Regular Cab 1/2 ton into a 3/4 ton. I only plow one private road and a couple of driveways. I need extra room and extra towing capacity. What I have found is the 3/4 extra cabs seem to hold their value so I'm having a hard time finding something in budget.
> 
> I found a Certified 2013 WT 2500 extended cab 2 hours away. With a straight Fisher SD blade I'm looking at around 32,700. Truck only has 33k but has no options, manual everything, no heated mirrors, real basic WT. Only thing it has is plow prep and tow package.
> 
> ...


Late but anyone reading this I've had 3 6.0 vortec 2500hd a 2001,2003 & 2016 and all are tanks preference to the 2003.
That truck got totalled rolling off a cliff roof caved in but I got out
Shut engine off it still wanted to work no broken axle or dt related. Just saying add weight in bed behind axle and it's a tank.
But like anything up to driver


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Late but anyone reading this I've had 3 6.0 vortec 2500hd a 2001,2003 & 2016 and all are tanks preference to the 2003.
> That truck got totalled rolling off a cliff roof caved in but I got out
> Shut engine off it still wanted to work no broken axle or dt related. Just saying add weight in bed behind axle and it's a tank.
> But like anything up to driver


Yes

PS Pretty sure at some time in the past 5 years the OP has made up his mind.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes
> 
> PS Pretty sure at some time in the past 5 years the OP has made up his mind.


I heard, he bought a Ford.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> I heard, he bought a Ford.


Then after 5 years he should be back here tomorrow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Then after 5 years he should be back here in 2017...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

probably safe to wrap this up then...OP can ask me to reopen if they want


----------

